# !!!Please help!!! I think my doe has a rectal prolapse!



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I went out this morning to feed my does, and I noticed that my 6 year old oberhasli doe has a very bulgy rectum. You can see some very red and and very stuck out tissue that comes out about a half inch. I'm really worried about her. How serious is a rectal prolaps? Is it life threatening? I have no clue what to do about it. :shrug: I put vasaline on my finger and tried to push it back in but I dont think it did much. Please tell me what to do about it! She is about half way through her pregnancy if that matters. I dont think it was there yesterday or at least I didnt notice it. This goat is really close to me and she was not cheap so I dont feel like loseing her. Please help!!!!!! :help:


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

There are times where advice from a vet is best. This may be one of them. Here's some info from one source on how to proceed by yourself if that's what you choose or have to do.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... apses.html


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yikes. I have never had this happen, but from what I understand it is not life threatening. To fix it, you or a vet will generally need to push it back in, making sure everything is very clean and that you give penicillin to avoid infection. Personally, I think I would have a vet do it because they will have a very sterile environment in which to perform the procedure and I would be really paranoid about ripping something if I did it myself.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for the link! I would think I would rather try to do this myself, because the vet around here doesnt know crap about goats and I would like to learn how to do it for future needs. I really wish we had a vet around here that knew something about goats that did not charge you an arm and as leg every time you need him. Well if anyone has any more advice I will need it. Thanks!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I had a doe that had a full rectal prolapse... she had a tumor that broke off and caused her to prolapse and then it all came out. She broke pieces of it off and we had to euthanize her. It was the most awful thing we've ever been through over here. She was in so much pain. Hopefully that doesn't happen with your doe. As long as it doesn't break off, rip or tear then you can push it back in. However, whatever is making it come out will likely continue too and it will happen again and then she risks tearing it. I'd try and figure out what the problem was. Or contact your vet over the phone about what he/she would recommend doing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...a vet should be seen.....as with prolapses ...alot of times... it reoccurs over and over.... so... it must be fixed...... the tissue is very sensitive and can rip very easy....... if ripped.... it will cause infection... because it is feces ...that is continuing to go through there... so it isn't clean.... be careful.... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'd call a vet.. a rectal prolapse is the same in most livestock


I've lost two pigs to rectal prolapses, both were stressed when being moved to a new pen. They went septic and it was very bad.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone! Juli is doing much better. It was a very minor issue. It actually looked more like a bad case of hemorrhoids so we treated her with LOTS of Preparation H, both externally and in suppository form. We didn't even have to call the vet. We were so afraid it would just get worse and worse, but after 5 days of treatments she's back to normal! :wahoo: So glad she is OK.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Cool! I was just going to tell you to use Preperation H! LOL. Glad you got it under control.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

very good! I would just keep a close eye on her as her pregnancy develops -- and we'll all keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

We use sugar, yep regular old sugar on all kinds of prolapses, and it is so cool!! It works!!
Some how the sugar shrinks the inflamed tissue, and waalaa, you can call your goat, 'Sugar Buns!!'
If it does happen again, give it a go, Vets all over the place use it!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so cool...glad it was corrected...congrats.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

